

Instabam Find Instagram pictures in your current location using the mobile web - muratmutlu
http://www.mobileinc.co.uk/2011/02/launched-instabam-the-location-based-mobile-web-site-powered-by-instagram/

======
JCB_K
Funny, I was planning on making something like this, but then I got sick last
week.

